# 2000 point Ork Army!



## themadlbb (May 11, 2011)

Looking to sell my enormous Warhammer 40K Ork army. This army took me many years to build. most of the pieces are unpainted, but some do have paint jobs. The paint jobs mostly suck, but it can all be removed and repainted. Asking $250

Ork Inventory

Slugga Boys x 49 (6 points per) 294 pts.
Shoota Boys x 9 (6 per) 54 pts.
Gretchin x 12 (3 per) 36 pts.
Big Shootas x 3 (11 per) 33 pts.
Burna Boys x 2 (15 per) 30 pts.
Rokkit Boy x 1 (16 per) 16 pts.
Trukks x 3 (35 per) 105 pts.
Warboss w/ attack Squig x 1 80 pts.
Warboss w/ powerklaw x 1 90 pts.
Warboss w/ big choppa x 1 70 pts. 
Mad Doc x 1 160 pts.
Gazhgull x 1 225 pts.
Nob x 1 20 pts.
Big Mek x 1 50 pts.
Zzap gun x 1 30 pts.
Bikes x 15 375 pts.
Looted wagon x 2 (105 per) 210
Battlewagon x 1 125 pts. 

Total: 2003



Comes with all this plus a ton of bits and about 12 bikes without riders for converting or making nob bikers. All models are from 3rd edition, the battlewagon and 1 looted wagon are custom built the other looted wagon is an imperial guard basilisk, and there are various other little customized pieces in the army. let me know if you need pictures.


----------

